# SEMA 2004 GTOs Part Two



## JusticePete (Sep 15, 2004)

I am prejudice as the RED GTO Justice is my vehicle. The biggest wow factor we had at SEMA was that the car had a lot of rubber underneath the flares, the engine compartment looked 'factory' and our Recaro seating not only made for a great driving position it also doubled the room for entering and exiting the rear seat.

Overall we found the other GTO builders at the show to be friendly and interested in building a solid following of GTO lovers. We will be providing at least one with a body kit to get more rubber under their race car and possibly to a couple from down under.

My opinion: Buy a GTO and pick a tuner who you like and let them go to work on your car. The stock GTO is awesome. The tuned cars are incredible.

Regards,
Pete


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Are those gauge cluster consoles being offered yet?


----------



## kevracer (Sep 27, 2004)

*love that orange GTO*

I love that orange GTO; the integrated spoiler looks great. Good job on the pictures!!


----------



## GTO TOO (Sep 10, 2004)

What gauge cluster ???


----------



## GasTiresandOil (Aug 2, 2004)

I will apoligize to anyone I offed before I start.

Why is it that everyone can go out a buy a decent car, whether it be a new goat or mustang or whatever, and think that by adding a bunch of stuff it makes it a better car. The lines off the car have to match the products added to it. Just about everything that I have seen from SEMA has been way over the top. Other than the spoiler from AP on the orange goat with a 455, everything looks clattered on. Even the shaker hood on the orange goat looks like $hit! Make products that are to flow with the lines of the cars. Don't make huge ground effects and off the wall graphics for a car that you intend to own and drive everyday. These types of cars just get laughed at. There are thinks that belong and things that don't. SEMA is a place for the latter. I want to see things that improve performance at SEMA, not huge ground effects that no one intends to ever purchase. I want to see suspension parts and power adders. If you do, its your choice, no harm no foul. Enough ranting.


----------



## wick (Nov 4, 2004)

I would not mind polishing her pro-charger, but I perfer Vortec.

The aftermarket is good, you would not believe how much power you can pick-up off on one of the LS-1 motors with just a simple cam modification, a vegalenty torque convertor. 

Let me just say that the GTO's with headers sounds great since they are a true dual system. 

I am with you on these damn body kits. Just nasty. I have one seen one body kit on an american car that I ever liked and that was GM's SS Truck kit. Everything else makes them look bad. To much plastic and over hangs. Plus its like they make theses elibrate kits and then just square the ends off. Ok I am steping off the podem


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

GTO TOO said:


> What gauge cluster ???


The one near this Booth Babe's left hand...though your distraction is understandable.


----------



## kevracer (Sep 27, 2004)

*Gauge cluster*

I contacted Faze gauges about that cluster. They stated that the cluster is available "online" (not their website, though I looked). WTF?


----------



## GTO TOO (Sep 10, 2004)

Groucho,
Oh !!!!! Now i see it !!!!


----------

